# Iron Questions



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

For no reason other than to keep my lawn green and/or make it even greener when needed, I wanted to look into adding iron to my diet. But I have questions.

1) Southern AG Chelated Iron - label says one pint per K, or just over a gallon for my lawn, *per application* which sounds like a lot. Is that what people are doing?

2) How frequently do you use iron if you're applying to a non-deficient lawn (e.g., you're just using it for a color up)? A gallon of Southern Ag is ~$34, so $34x can add up quickly if this is something that people use relatively frequently.

3) How long do the effects of an application last? Do you see a great pop of green for a week and then back to normal?

4) Is there a more economical alternative to spraying chelated iron? Something like ironite seemed to be similarly priced. Do people wait until one of these products go on sale and then stock up?

5) Do I even need to go down this rabbit hole if 1) my soil test is good (at least relative to iron) and 2) my color is good based on other practices?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> For no reason other than to keep my lawn green and/or make it even greener when needed, I wanted to look into adding iron to my diet. But I have questions.
> 
> 1) Southern AG Chelated Iron - label says one pint per K, or just over a gallon for my lawn, *per application* which sounds like a lot. Is that what people are doing?
> 
> ...


I used an iron product from Alpha chemicals before and got really good results with 5.5oz per/k. Their 20lb bag is only $20 + shiping. I just sprayed Southern AG chelated iron last night for the first time so I am waiting to see what the results are. I went with 6oz/k.

If you have the time, I would def add the iron in to your lawn routine. I thought my color was good, but the additional foliar iron took it up a notch or two within a day or so


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@jha4aamu What made you do 6oz when the label says 16oz? Just for shiggles, or you read something somewhere else that recommended that? And can you mix the iron with anything? I'm wondering what/if I can time it with in the rest of my regimen (insecticide, fungicide, etc.).


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> @jha4aamu What made you do 6oz when the label says 16oz? Just for shiggles, or you read something somewhere else that recommended that? And can you mix the iron with anything? I'm wondering what/if I can time it with in the rest of my regimen (insecticide, fungicide, etc.).


it may have been @Pete1313 who mentioned that as hit rate and I went with that. I like to spray it by itself but I usually mix it with my T-nex


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron. I liked my results better with FAS.

If you haven't already, read this thread - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211

I mix iron with my PGR apps and also add a little urea. I spray this mix every 3-4 weeks during the growing season.


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

Harts said:


> FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron. I liked my results better with FAS.
> 
> If you haven't already, read this thread - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211
> 
> I mix iron with my PGR apps and also add a little urea. I spray this mix every 3-4 weeks during the growing season.


Thanks for tagging that thread was a good read, have you found a decent source for the FAS in the area? I searched the forum but haven't headed to the google machine quite yet. I could use the more acidic application as my pH is definitely not low!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

jaykrooze said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron. I liked my results better with FAS.
> ...


You want to look on Amazon. Alpha Chemicals makes and sells these products. They aren't always in stock. It's hit and miss.

Looks like FS is currently unabvailable:

FS: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B007ODUI76/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)

Harts said:


> FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron.


Why do you mention it's a good use in high pH soils? I'm guessing you say that because the ammonium sulfate is acidic and lowers the pH? My soil test came back with a 7.3 so I'm looking for ways to lower that, if an application of this helps to do that while boosting the green color with iron I'm on board.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@Harts @jaykrooze

So if I read that correctly, for a FAS-only appication (looking at the Greenway product linked in the opening post of the FAS thread) I want 4oz (dry weight)/K. At 5lb bag, that's 20 applications per K in the bag for $25, or $1.25/application/K.

Southern Ag at label rate would be $38/gallon, or $4.75/pint, which is label rate/K. Other than being nearly four times more expensive, is there any reason to use Southern Ag over the Greenway powder? What if pH isn't an issue (mine was 6.8 in March 2021 test)?

Southern Ag - 5% FE, 3.4% S
Greenway - 20% FE, 12% S

EDIT: Looks like the Greenway pricing is even better, Amazon has a 10# bag for $40.

https://www.amazon.com/Ferrous-Sulfate-Heptahydrate-Greenway-Biotech/dp/B00KJLAJXS/ref=pd_di_sccai_3?pd_rd_w=KOhDt&pf_rd_p=c9443270-b914-4430-a90b-72e3e7e784e0&pf_rd_r=SMQB2332ZHB8T5Y9CCSA&pd_rd_r=f35e274a-e156-4f9b-bce1-36d970692e9f&pd_rd_wg=PhJ2x&pd_rd_i=B00KJLAJXS&psc=1


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

sirvictory444 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron.
> ...


Soil based iron apps aren't as available to the plant in high PH soils as the iron can get locked up. FAS bypasses the soil and provides the iron directly to the leaf.

FAS will NOT lower the PH of your soil.

@jeffjunstrom:

FAS can also be used in lower PH soils. It isn't a "High PH soil only" option.
*
The 4oz rate you referenced is for Warm Season grass. The Cool Season grass is 2oz. Do NOT apply 4oz!!!!*

So if your math is correct (I didn't check), you will get 40 applications, not 20. You can't beat that price per app.

One of the advantages to using a chelated source is that it doesn't stain.


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

Harts said:


> sirvictory444 said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


What is the reason it will not lower the pH? I have been advised to try using ferts with AS in them so to keep a lower pH product hitting the lawn constantly as soil pH will always want to creep back up (outside of my elemental Sulphur blasts twice a year). Is it the low amount of AS in this that will have a negligible effect? What your saying sounds as if the plant will use it before any gets into the soil?


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Harts said:


> @jeffjunstrom:
> 
> FAS can also be used in lower PH soils. It isn't a "High PH soil only" option.
> *
> ...


That makes it even more economical. 10lb bag = 160oz / (9K lawn * 2oz/K) = 8.9 applications = $4.50/application

How long does the color pop last? You mentioned you put it down every 3-4 weeks, so what, roughly 5 applications per year?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

jaykrooze said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > sirvictory444 said:
> ...


I am not a chemist and there are members that are far more qualified than I am.

My understanding with soil PH is that it's next to impossible to lower it significantly. I would try reading the Soil Fertility thread and also this:https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26897&p=373007#p373007. There is some discussion in there regarding soil PH.

The amount of AS in the mixture is VERY negligible. It serves two purposes: 1) It can act as a booster to the ferrous sulfate and 2) it can help lower the pH of your water you use in the mixture.

You likely wouldn't notice the difference if you omitted the AS.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @jeffjunstrom:
> ...


I should last a week or two.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Harts said:


> sirvictory444 said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


Have you noticed any ill effects from applying FAS at higher rates on cool season lawns. Prior to buying my new house, I was applying 5.5oz of FAS (from Alpha Chemicals) and didn't see any negative effects. I actually started at 2oz and incrementally went up each application until I found a rate that produce a good color pop.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > sirvictory444 said:
> ...


Yes I have noticed a hint of black colour to my lawn. It looked sick for a couple of weeks before it grew out.

I would always recommend starting at the 2oz rate and adjusting up or down until you get the desired results.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Last year I did apps of ferrous sulfate at 5 oz/M in my mixes. No bad effects, just green grass. That is 100% bewitched KBG though, so if you have a mixed cool season lawn maybe start at that lower 2 oz/M rate. That being said, I currently am putting 2.5 oz/M of Feature in my sprays and if anyone near northern IL wants the 100 lbs of ferrous sulfate taking up space in my garage, lmk.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> Last year I did apps of ferrous sulfate at 5 oz/M in my mixes. No bad effects, just green grass. That is 100% bewitched KBG though, so if you have a mixed cool season lawn maybe start at that lower 2 oz/M rate. That being said, I currently am putting 2.5 oz/M of Feature in my sprays and if anyone near northern IL wants the 100 lbs of ferrous sulfate taking up space in my garage, lmk.


*100* pounds?? I just bought a ten pound bag to test and by my calculations it will last almost two years. Granted that's at the starter rate of 2oz and just a few test runs this year, but 100 pounds?!? If you ever fancy a trip to Pittsburgh let me know.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> *100* pounds?? I just bought a ten pound bag to test and by my calculations it will last almost two years. Granted that's at the starter rate of 2oz and just a few test runs this year, but 100 pounds?!? If you ever fancy a trip to Pittsburgh let me know.


These guys are local to me and can pick stuff up from them. They sell the 50 lb bags cheap. Current price $16.49/50 lb bag.

https://www.reinders.com/products/450-1399/


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > *100* pounds?? I just bought a ten pound bag to test and by my calculations it will last almost two years. Granted that's at the starter rate of 2oz and just a few test runs this year, but 100 pounds?!? If you ever fancy a trip to Pittsburgh let me know.
> ...


Interesting. Just checked my local guys and they have the same bag for $38. Might have to give that a look if I like this trial run. Why did you pivot away?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

jaykrooze said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > FAS is a very economical way of applying Iron, especially in higher PH soils. Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate can be inexpensive. I have used both FAS and the Southern AG Chelated iron. I liked my results better with FAS.
> ...


https://www.siteone.com/en/001482-ferrous-sulfate-micronutrient-20fe-sprayable-50-lb/p/3019
I picked this up at my local site one for $20 last year and it will last me a long time. Did my first FAS app of the year and my lawn is already a dark green :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Why did you pivot away?


I think the color response from Feature is better than the ferrous sulfate. Besides that though, there are two other reasons for the switch. One reason is better tank mix compatibility with other products when using Feature compared to FS. Important when you start adding more things into the mix, but the most important reason for me making the switch is that the chelated iron in Feature is still plant available once it gets into my higher pH soil. Once the FS is washed in on my soil, it is quickly unavailable.

I sprayed lots of FS and had great color on the grass, but then you look at the other plants/trees and see the chlorosis. I could have attempted to spray all my plants/trees with FS as well, or I could just get a better product that is still available when it gets into the soil.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you pivot away?
> ...


Where did you buy your Feature? I got a 50lb bag of FS last year, obviously Feature sounds like it has its advantages, just curious the price and availability difference.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

downriverlawn said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


@SumBeach35 sells it. Here is the link: https://i-want-feature.square.site/


----------



## Reas (Apr 30, 2021)

Would it be good to add fulvic powder to the mix when spraying AMS and FAS? I don't think FAS needs to be chelated, but didn't know if adding fulvic would add any benefit?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I guess this party explains why the irrigated lawns in my parents' neighborhood are really green.

They have a well and the water is full of iron so all the driveways and fences are very rust stained too.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Reas said:


> Would it be good to add fulvic powder to the mix when spraying AMS and FAS? I don't think FAS needs to be chelated, but didn't know if adding fulvic would add any benefit?


FAS is a foliar app that you want to stay on the blades as long as possible before washing it off.

Fulvic (or humic and kelp) are soil application - you want these to get into the soil.

Normally you would keep these separate. There wouldn't be any benefit to the FAS.


----------



## Reas (Apr 30, 2021)

Harts said:


> Reas said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be good to add fulvic powder to the mix when spraying AMS and FAS? I don't think FAS needs to be chelated, but didn't know if adding fulvic would add any benefit?
> ...


As far as the research I've done fulvic is effective both foliarly and in the soil.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Harts said:


> FAS is a foliar app that you want to stay on the blades as long as possible before washing it off.
> 
> Fulvic (or humic and kelp) are soil application - you want these to get into the soil.
> 
> Normally you would keep these separate. There wouldn't be any benefit to the FAS.


I appreciate this info, I am going to spray today or tomorrow and planned to do tnex, iron ("quick green iron" from my local farm store), 1/2 lb N (urea), and a liquid humic acid. With those details I'll skip the humic for this cocktail and put that down next week or so.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Harts said:


> downriverlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Pete1313 said:
> ...


I bought feature from SumBeach excellent customer service transaction was excellent quick ship ,answered all my questions ,gave me great tips on how to apply


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

nnnnnate said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > FAS is a foliar app that you want to stay on the blades as long as possible before washing it off.
> ...


I would be careful spraying that much N. I've done as much as 0.25lb N from Urea. It is generally recommended to not go higher than that.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I was doing that much on my nitro blitz last fall and didn't see anything negative. I guess with some warmer temps though I ought to knock it down to 1/4 lb nitro.


----------

